# Lost



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kodak BW400CN


Not sure about this one...

Thoughts?


----------



## Clancyz (Dec 19, 2008)

i like this, im not good at making photography termed compliments but the title plus the picture made me smile at the child's expense


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know, with your avatar lining him up and all...

-S


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Clancyz said:


> i like this, im not good at making photography termed compliments but the title plus the picture made me smile at the child's expense





Thanks.

We were hiking through the woods, I had to set her down for a minute to adjust my bag (she didn't like that at all), looked up and that's what I saw.  I just had to get a picture of it.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> I don't know, with your avatar lining him up and all...
> 
> -S



lol, that's not right man...  



ps - (her)


----------



## SympL (Dec 20, 2008)

Josh, I think its very effective and will undoubtably get mixed reaction, so be prepared for that.
I did a small series of images entitled 'Gone' a while back, loosely illustrating childrens playground equiptment and toys which were grown over by deep grass, etc. I was a little shocked at the reaction I received. Not all were pleased.
Good shot here.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool. You leave him there?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2008)

SympL said:


> Josh, I think its very effective and will undoubtably get mixed reaction, so be prepared for that.


Yeah I kinda expected some "Oh my god, why would you do that?!" responses. 



abraxas said:


> Cool. You leave him there?



She knows the way home.



Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 20, 2008)

I think its a great photo! She looks adorable....and _she_ looks like a girl (after all, she is wearing butterflies)


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not offended by any means, but it just seems very planned. I wish there was more to lend to the fact that the child WAS lost.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you think another title would be more fitting?  (I had a hard time thinking of a title for this)


It may _look_ planned, but I assure you it wasn't.  The time from when the idea entered my mind, to the time I took the picture was maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## ypperin (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the title was perfect, the solitude you see in the shot, that almost desperate cry that children give when they are lost, or simply when you put them down are pretty close, and you captured it beautifully.  It's a very powerful shot, almost as if it speaks to those situations where both parents work, the child is at daycare, and the guilt carried by the parents..... course you know, that's just my take on it..... that's what I got from it, it's defiitely beautiful.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you very much!

I love the sense of helplessness I get from it.  Most of my photography is just pictures of "things", this is one of the few I have that I think successfully evokes an emotional reaction.


----------



## pm63 (Dec 21, 2008)

Love it. I have to say that for me the emotional element is comedic as opposed to helpless, but powerful nonetheless.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Dec 22, 2008)

It absolutely shows the fear and helplessness children show when left alone. She looks a little young for ice cream, so you owe her one!!:mrgreen:

Well done.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you both.  

pm63, you're not the first to mention a comedic element.  I have to say that I don't understand...  I'm not offended or anything like that, I just can't 'see' the comedy in this.  Would you care to elaborate?
Maybe it's because she's my daughter and I can't 'take a step back' and look at it with no pretext (only word I could think of...  I hope you understand).


----------

